# Hello from SC!!



## moxiegal62

Hello from South Carolina!!! On the western side, towards Augusta and Aiken.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Welcome! Aiken is my neck if the woods (and it's cold out there this morning!)


----------



## po boy

Welcome


----------



## moxiegal62

Thank you thank you!!! It is nice to see a forum with friendly people!!!


----------



## Kmac15

Hello, I am out here as well. DH works in Aiken


----------



## unregistered41671

Welcome from GA


----------



## moxiegal62

Hi to the Ga peoples also!!


----------



## Kasota

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dutchofsc

Hi. I'm from fairfield county, in the midlands. This is my first post as I'm just getting started in the homesteading business. I'm looking forward to hearing everyones stories.


----------



## cntrywmnkw

Welcome, I'm in the Sumter area. 

Also, Welcome as well to Dutchofsc.

Lot's of great people & ton's of information.


----------



## vicker

Welcome. I am in Calhoun County. I was born near Aiken and went to 1st grade there.


----------



## moxiegal62

Hello again peoples! I just remembered to come in and check.....am not getting the notifications like I ma supposed to I guess.


----------



## hannahglo

Hello Moxiegal and everyone,
I am from York County, SC. I have been here one year. I live on an acre and my small raised bed garden was horrible. I want to expand and clear some of the woods behind to do compost and expand the gardening efforts. Also wondering about small animals, what might be used to perhaps make a little money. I am on disability so have only about 3 or 4 hours per day that I can work and that is not always day after day. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there anyone in this area willing to be a mentor?
Thanks


----------



## Dutchofsc

Hi. There is a thread on here about making money on one acre, many posts from all over the country. Might be worth looking into. I have not figured out how to drop a link from this app yet, sorry.


----------



## CSFAW24

Hello, I live in South Carolina also. Currently in Kershaw County.


----------



## hannahglo

Hello Kershaw County,
I looked up Kershaw County and it looks like you could be an hour to two hours away from me. Do you farm/garden?


----------



## CSFAW24

hannahglo said:


> Hello Kershaw County,
> I looked up Kershaw County and it looks like you could be an hour to two hours away from me. Do you farm/garden?


Hello, not yet. This is the first year we were going to try our hand at gardening. We rent currently and don't have a lot of room to work with so we were going to try to get something small started soon. We have no animals yet. We are planning to start with chickens and goats the beginning of next year.

Do you farm and garden?


----------



## hannahglo

Hello Kershaw County,
I have very little. I have two raised beds built by the guy who mows the grass and we had them built fairly high off the ground because at the time I could not move very well. Thankfully and prayerfully my health is probably 80% better than last year. I can walk and bend over so want to start a couple of barely off the ground raised beds this year because the others were so high that when the plants grew I could not get to them. Also he pretty much filled them with clay so they are being amended as we speak. Hoping for a better yield this year. I don't know about animals. We (my sister and I) have thought about alpacas and I have thought about chickens, just don't know because we have no experience other than having dogs. We also need someone to clear the back of the property of some trees. Don't want all of them gone but right now pretty dense canopy and nothing can grow but trees. Ground stays moist all summer because the sun never hits it. If I can talk my sister into it. I want to fence the front (half of it) and turn it into crops. My gardening expertise will have to increase before she will let me do that. 
Hope you are having a great day.
Gloria


----------



## CSFAW24

hannahglo we are going to attempt raised beds also. I hope all goes well for your gardening this year. I like alpacas but don't know much about their upkeep. Chickens however are probably the easiest farm animal to start with in my opinion, having always been around them. Our soil here is very dry and we have a lot of sand. 
Hope you are enjoying your day as well, its a gorgeous one!


----------



## joeyk

hannahglo said:


> Hello Moxiegal and everyone,
> I am from York County, SC. I have been here one year. I live on an acre and my small raised bed garden was horrible. I want to expand and clear some of the woods behind to do compost and expand the gardening efforts. Also wondering about small animals, what might be used to perhaps make a little money. I am on disability so have only about 3 or 4 hours per day that I can work and that is not always day after day. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there anyone in this area willing to be a mentor?
> Thanks


Hi hannahglo,
We are in York County, also. Just moved here a year ago from NY. Maybe we could get a group together from this area and help each other.


----------



## awestfall

Hi all. I'm in Laurens County and would love to be part of a group if there are any others on here from my area. We are just beginning our homesteading experience in our middle-age so, although our ambition is high, we're going to tackle what we can manage. We are just completing a greenhouse and beginning on a raised-bed garden tomorrow. Goats, chickens, rabbits and possibly a pig or 2 are in the near future with several fruit trees and bushes to be added in the spring. I'm so excited about beginning my own little "backyard farm".


----------



## SkizzlePig

Welcome! We're from Kershaw and I know others from Winnsboro and Sumter. You're probably not the first from Upstate SC.


----------



## Dutchofsc

Great to here. Our property is in winnsboro, but we're not living there yet. I hope we can get others from our area involved and develop a support network. 

I like your plan and ambition. That sounds like some of the things that I have been thinking about, just have to make the move out there first. 

Please keep us posted on your progress. Pictures are always welcome. 


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## moxiegal62

I have been trying for years now to get a local group going for meets and greets. I am down in Saluda County, but have had no luck locating people on this west side of Columbia. Most seem to be only interested in sports. 
I would like to see a weekend once a month meet ...maybe pot luck, or BBQ cook out kind of thing. Get to know people etc. share ideas and experiences...and socialize.


----------



## cntrywmnkw

Oh, I'd LOVE it if we could get a little group together from around the Columbia area. It would be nice to meet others & share ideas & such. Count me in.


----------



## cntrywmnkw

awestfall said:


> Hi all. I'm in Laurens County and would love to be part of a group if there are any others on here from my area. We are just beginning our homesteading experience in our middle-age so, although our ambition is high, we're going to tackle what we can manage. We are just completing a greenhouse and beginning on a raised-bed garden tomorrow. Goats, chickens, rabbits and possibly a pig or 2 are in the near future with several fruit trees and bushes to be added in the spring. I'm so excited about beginning my own little "backyard farm".


Welcome. I'm in the Sumter County area & have a few laying hens with more chicks coming in April, as my current girls are getting on 3 yrs old. I also have 3 Nigerian Dwarf Wethers that are about 9 months old. I like them because they only get about 22" tall when full grown, so don't challenge fences like the big goats do. My boyfriend & I are both over 60, so we too, are doing what we can handle.


----------



## joeyk

There is a group called Lighthouse Homesteaders that meets in York, SC once a month, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tessynae

Hello, I'm Skizzlepig's other half. I think we would both very much like to get together with other Homesteaders in the area.


----------



## SkizzlePig

> This three-day event offers a full Saturday of classes and hands-on workshops focused on organic and sustainable growing techniques; a Sunday afternoon of seasonally and sustainably-oriented cooking classes, taught by the chefs at the Institute; and a Monday afternoon of smart networking for area food producers, food buyers, and institutional and government representatives, followed by edible Upcountry&#8217;s now-famous all-local happy hour.


Is anyone going to this? Tickets aren't cheap, but they certainly look worth it. Anything with a happy hour gets my interest.  Tessynae and I are probably going to be attending.

Upstate Cultivate

It would be great to have a "Happenings in SC" thread, so we could share more of these types of things AND potential meet-ups. I don't know where I'd put it.


----------



## cntrywmnkw

I started a South Carolina Homesteaders social group post where we can maybe put stuff like this. If you go at the top where it says "community" a drop-down box comes down & it has a line for "social groups", click on that & it'll bring up a few different "social" groups.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Welcome to HT!
I'm in Aiken county, near Wagener. We are on 108 acres, inherited from my grandfather. We have chickens, goats and pigs.

Moxiegal62, I'd love to get together in our neck of the woods. Batesburg, maybe?


----------



## Dutchofsc

Friends fro SC. Pleas join the social group posted above, that way we can have good connectivity in our region. I know there are plenty others around here, others that we can share ideas with and learn from. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## cntrywmnkw

Dutchofsc said:


> Friends fro SC. Pleas join the social group posted above, that way we can have good connectivity in our region. I know there are plenty others around here, others that we can share ideas with and learn from. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


Thank you Dutchofsc & Skizzlepig for joining the SC social group. I'm hoping we can get this going & maybe get a "meet & greet" where we can share & encourage each other & learn new skills.


----------



## moxiegal62

BlueberryChick said:


> Welcome to HT!
> I'm in Aiken county, near Wagener. We are on 108 acres, inherited from my grandfather. We have chickens, goats and pigs.
> 
> Moxiegal62, I'd love to get together in our neck of the woods. Batesburg, maybe?


Yes!! Let's! Let's chat a bit online and figure out a good place to meet some Saturday? Or Sunday afternoon? Batesburg has a few options for stuff like that


----------



## moxiegal62

Chickens are fun. Well, they can be entertaining. We are up to 29 for the moment. DH and I are raising chickens for their eggs and meat. He was more country raised. I am city raised. 
They have certainly been a learning experience in the 3.5 years we have had them.


----------



## Dutchofsc

Dear South Carolina homesteaders. There is a bee seminar in Blythewood on Thursday, 19 March at 7 pm. I will be there trying to learn all I can about bees and bee gardens. I hope you can join me there. 

Location, Blythewood high school media center.


----------

